# winter handeling



## se-r girl (Oct 16, 2002)

I just got my 02 SE-R in june and have not yet driven it in the snow. I want to know how the car handles in this type of weather. Winter is just around the corner so I want to know what I am in for. Thx


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

It is going to handle like any other light weitght FWD car. A lot of it has to do w/ the driver. Stay safe!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

You might want to get yourself a set of snow tires, if you're in a seriously winter clime. From what I've heard, the Contis are pretty dismal in anything worse than fluff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

I just put on my Dunlop DS-1's last night (195 60R15 I think) and what a difference! The car drives like a base model Ford Taurus--the steering isn't direct anymore, and it rolls around turns. Hopefully the snow traction is worth the "driving on marshmellows" feeling.

But to actually answer your question, I would get snow tires if you live in an area that receives snow fall. I didn't have them last winter and it was quite scary when there was several inches of snow on the streets.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm guessing it's going to handle like shit in the snow. 17" wide lowprofile tires? Ya. I'm waiting to see how many show up at our body shop after the first real snow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

*My car handles fine*

I put Pierelli "Winter Ice" Tires on mine. It handles great.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Just got 8 inches of snow today, but I didn't venture out into it with my spec. Stuck with the 4wd for this time.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

TQ steer is a bit*h


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

When I finally did go out in the snow, I didn't stand a chance. I was all over the place and spinning the tires a lot. I couldn't make it up a hill and had to be pushed. Z rated tires are not good for the snow(obviously we all know they are made for speed), some snow tires for the winter are a good suggestion.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

They do make all-season Z-rated tires. In fact I think that the factory tires are all-season.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

Contisports that come OEM on the Specs are summer only tire. That means they are not rated for mud and snow. Continental does make a all season performance tire now called the ContiExtreme but I don't think it is Z-rated, it is probably rated a level or two below Z for speed.


----------

